# Amplificador/Booster de antena para banda cientifica 2.4 GHz



## Jed (Jul 4, 2008)

Hace rato que estoy buscando información al respecto, se que probablemente vaya a contravenir todas las leyes de radioemisión que existen, pero realmente estoy muy interesado en este tema 

Estoy tratando de diseñar un booster de antena para operar en la banda científica de microondas, (entre 2,4 y 2.48 GHz), la idea es establecer una conexion wireless efectiva entre dos platos parabólicos de unos 14 dB, a unos 10Km de distancia.

Lo que necesito es un booster que funcione en dos sentidos, en recepción, con una sensibilidad de unos -95-100 dB y una amplificación de unos 25 dB, y en emisión con una potencia de unos 700mW, con la menor distorsión posible y los menores desplazamientos de fase que sea posible también. Es que se trata de señales multimoduladas.

El circuito tendría que funcionar en la base del plato, y tendría que hacer de puente entre la tarjeta wireless de mi Pc y la antena ¿Se entiende mas o menos sobre lo que quiero ayuda ?

Soy electrónico hobbista, ya que soy bioquímico de profesión , aviso  para que no me salgan con las transformadorrmadas de Fourier que soy muy vago para las matemáticas 

En fin, trataré de ayudar en todo lo que pueda, pero las microondas me superan. Espero que sea un buen detonante.

Un abrazo


----------



## Gatxan (Jul 5, 2008)

Jed, 
me parece que lo que pides ya existe, y te sirve cualquier invento para wifi.

Echale un vistazo al booster de 1W: http://www.ciudadwireless.com/product_información.php?cPath=204_172&products_id=1361


Y a la antena directiva de gran ganancia:
http://www.ciudadwireless.com/product_información.php?products_id=1454

PD: no tengo nada que ver con la tienda on-line esta. Sólo es para mostrar lo que hay en el mercado y sus precios aproximados.


----------



## Jed (Jul 6, 2008)

Je, yo se que existe y si me pongo a hacer cuentas finas quizas hasta me sale mas barato comprarlo que manofacturarlo . Pero lo que mas me gusta es que salga de mis manos, llamame romántico (si tal cosa existe) pero soy asi


----------



## Courage_faces (Ago 7, 2008)

jajajaja... con 700 mW puedes alcanzar unos 15,000 mts en linea vista per es muy recomendable para este tipo de proyectos buscar asesoria profesional, en su defecto comprar algun equipo prefabricado


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 7, 2008)

Jed dijo:
			
		

> Je, yo se que existe y si me pongo a hacer cuentas finas quizas hasta me sale mas barato comprarlo que manofacturarlo . Pero lo que mas me gusta es que salga de mis manos, llamame romántico (si tal cosa existe) pero soy asi



Hola Jed .... en Argentina RF es mala palabra para los comercios de materiales electrónicos y microondas mas todavía(o sea aunque consigas un circuito no conseguirás los materiales al menos por acá).
Como agregado la parte de "microondas" en lo que es electrónica conlleva mucha pero mucha experiencia y si a eso le agregas que cualquiera de los mas de 10 instrumentos que necesitaras(no se puede poner en marcha algo así si no se tiene un laboratorio dedicado a microondas) para probar, calibrar y poner en marcha algo para ese espectro de frecuencia no bajan de lo U$A 15.000 c/u tu veras.
En este enlace http://www.s5tech.net/s53mv/ hay algunos proyectos en la región de microondas para que observes.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------

